# Well that's the last time I listen to you guys!



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

So I recently posed a question about whether I should go for a Rocket or Expobar coffee machine as my next upgrade. We the advice that I got seemed sensible at the time, go to Bella Barista and test the machines side-by-side, great I thought. I called them up and went for a trip over there on Tuesday this week.

Claudette was great, she showed me all of the machines that I was looking at, we had a load of machines on the bench including Izzo Alex and an ECM Machine. There were also many more on display and we covered off some of the pros and cons of each, it was a really informative morning and I made/drank some great coffee.

Decision time was approaching fast and there was a clear winner, I ended up leaving with a Quick Mill Verona! I compared shots from a number of machines and this just blew everything else away for my taste buds. I had to call the Mrs to authorise the extra spend and I managed to convince her after about 15 minutes. The machine produces great espresso even with my Rocky grinder (though I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new Royal). The machine looks beautiful as well as having some great features, I couldn't be happier!

Spence


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I did have a very positive review from Dave c , be interested to read your experiences of it .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice! That's a beautiful machine.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome machine!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Fantastic, looks like you are the 1st Verona owner on here


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I hope more manufacturers take note of Quick mills fantastic features on this machine. it looks fairly smaller/ compact than the other Italian DB machines


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks great. If I were buying right now I think I would have been tempted by the same. Looking forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done on your Quick Mill Verona purchase Spence!

I'm looking forward to a hands-on with this machine at the Bella Barista forum day


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys, it's certainly a great looking machine that's for sure!



glevum said:


> I hope more manufacturers take note of Quick mills fantastic features on this machine. it looks fairly smaller/ compact than the other Italian DB machines


I was actually a little worried as we'd measured up for the Expobar and this was a fair bit wider than that, luckily it fits very nicely and the Mrs loves it which is always a bonus. It certainly had a smaller footprint than the Duetto which was sat next to it.

To be honest I'd not really read much on the Quick Mill machines before heading there but the coffee and the looks did the talking, add to that the great feature set and you've got yourself a great machine!

I'll do more of a review when my grinder arrives, it's at the paintshop at the moment and I should be picking it up at the members day in a few weeks time so if anyone has a quality grinder in the Brum area that they want to lend me for a few weeks then speak up now........ No?.... Ok then


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

lovely looking machine


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 23, 2013)

There is a great deal of discussion over at coffeegeek which will give you more info about the machine. This machine is called Vetrano 2B outside UK.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool looking machine.


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Great looking machine and at least you were able to make the right decision as to what was the best machine for your requirements. Well done. The bit you kind of skipped over in your decision-making process was the 15 minutes to convince the Mrs.

Clearly, the critical bit of the entire transaction and I'm sure many of us would benefit from a few good tips, insights and convincers!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Very interested in this machine in future. Hopefully you will keep this thread updated from time to time.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks bloody beautiful


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

gmason said:


> Great looking machine and at least you were able to make the right decision as to what was the best machine for your requirements. Well done. The bit you kind of skipped over in your decision-making process was the 15 minutes to convince the Mrs.
> 
> Clearly, the critical bit of the entire transaction and I'm sure many of us would benefit from a few good tips, insights and convincers!


She works in Finance and although she puts up a good fight when it comes to parting with money all I need to do is create a business case that stacks up somehow. this gives her the excuse she needs to spend away. I remember when we went to pick up our Gaggia Classic, I went in thinking should wouldn't buy anything. We came out with the Gaggia and she told me when we got home that if i'd have pushed for it then she would have let me buy a Silvia. Ever since she told me that I've played her like a fiddle









She does like her coffee though so this method doesn't work on my other hobby which is playing guitars.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Very interested in this machine in future. Hopefully you will keep this thread updated from time to time.


I'll post info once my Mazzer arrives, I'm officially grinderless as of today







Only a few weeks to go.


----------

